# random bouts of diarrhea



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

The last time Aspen had diarrhea was about 4 months ago. Well today, at 4am, it is not exploding cannon butt but it's not hard either. Kind of looks like mud only lighter. He's gone about 4-5 times today. And he doesn't go a lot at one time, just little squirts. His diet has been the same, I haven't changed anything. I haven't added anything. Can't think of anything he might have gotten into. No one feeds him anything except for me. I really don't understand what is going on. I'm starting to worry. He acts normal. Appetite is good and he's drinking and alert.

Just went outside and caught him eating dirt in the corner of the yard behind the shed. He hides his glove there. Does this have anything to do with it?


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Might be worth it to do a fecal -- just to be safe. Strange... wish I could be of more help and hope his bum gets to feeling better!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

minnieme said:


> Might be worth it to do a fecal -- just to be safe. Strange... wish I could be of more help and hope his bum gets to feeling better!


Ya, just what I was thinking. Has to wait til Monday though...

Does eating dirt cause diarrhea in dogs??


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Not that I have noticed. Turtle eats dirt sometimes and I don't know why ether. But I don't think it has ever given her diarrhea.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Lucky gets diarrhea every now and then.....usually due to me being dumb and accidently over feeding her a bit. However, there have been times where I don't think I've over fed. These times I just chalk it up to her nerves or maybe she ate something in the yard (dirt, grass, leaves, who knows, etc). I keep a close eye on her. Depending on how bad the diarrhea is, I fast her and then give her only bone in chicken for a day or so. Clears up in no time. 

Keep us posted. Hope it clears up for Aspen soon! :smile:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I fasted him today, and made sure he drinks plenty of water. He just went now, and his stools are back to normal...

ETA: He opened his present today, but he couldn't use it because of the diarrhea. It is the Nina O dog tornado. Didn't want to give him treats just yet...


----------

